# Some Pics of Our Ingots



## rybak97 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello all,

We attached some pictures of our last production run that tested 99.99669% pure. We're selling some on EBay under the user name rybak97 so come take a look. How do they look?


----------



## rybak97 (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's the Lab Analysis of the run..... Great company by the way referred to me by another member. Its the best $100 Ive every spent. Nothing better than accuracy to the .00000 place!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2013)

That is a nice looking bar. I know you feel good to know that you are producing some fine material. 

It makes you say "*Oh Yeah*!"


Kevin


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice bar of Silver.

Jack


----------



## rybak97 (Apr 20, 2013)

testerman said:


> That is a nice looking bar. I know you feel good to know that you are producing some fine material.
> 
> It makes you say "*Oh Yeah*!"
> 
> Kevin



Tell me about it! Im an engineer and not knowing exactly what I was producing was litterally killing me! Its a great feeling to know the process is working as it should.


----------



## alexxx (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice looking bars Brian.

Regarding your assay, it looks like you have the exact same concentration of many elements in there. How could it be possible to have more than a dozen elements running exactly at 0.000071% ?

cheers,

Alex


----------



## danogarvin123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice.....once my wife visits the kids down in NC.....I should be able to refine and pour my 1st bar....using the family sterling set (it will take her awhile before she notices that it's gone)

Alex....notice that all of the other %'s of metals are < .000071...not indicating the true value...common practice in test results


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice looking bars!

Alexxx, I guess that the 0.00071% is the detection limit of the analyze. If they didn't find any trace all they can say is that it is less than the limit.

Göran


----------



## rybak97 (Apr 21, 2013)

danogarvin123 said:


> Nice.....once my wife visits the kids down in NC.....I should be able to refine and pour my 1st bar....using the family sterling set (it will take her awhile before she notices that it's gone)
> 
> Alex....notice that all of the other %'s of metals are < .000071...not indicating the true value...common practice in test results



Hahaha! Do it! When she opens the drawer there will just be ingots and plastic forks.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Apr 28, 2013)

rybak97 said:


> danogarvin123 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.....once my wife visits the kids down in NC.....I should be able to refine and pour my 1st bar....using the family sterling set (it will take her awhile before she notices that it's gone)
> ...




And knife blades, don't forget the knife blades!


----------

